

Ask HN: Decent Inventory Tracking Software? - viggity

So I'm helping someone start a business and have been able to point them to all sorts of great web apps that will help them manage their business, including freshbooks and basecamp. But they also need something that can manage their inventory. They'll have a lot of inventory, they help companies manage physical item promotions.<p>Do you have any recommendations? Just about everything I can find on google is an old really expensive piece of junk.<p>Thanks!
======
fauxfauxpas
No experience with these, but a search through freshmeat shows packages with
inventory modules that might work: NOLA <http://freshmeat.net/projects/nola>
Zephyr Basecamp <http://freshmeat.net/projects/zbcenterprise> NolaPro (don't
know if related to NOLA) <http://freshmeat.net/projects/nolapro> WebERP
<http://freshmeat.net/projects/weberp> OpenBravo <http://openbravo.com/>

